
Coders at Work - List of Potential Coders - staunch
http://www.codersatwork.com/shuffle.fhtml
======
Readmore
That is a very nice implementation. You also have a great list of coders
there, let's hope you can get them for the book. Good luck.

------
umjames
With so many coders, it looks like there's enough for a 2nd book!

------
menloparkbum
Robert Thau didn't start Bianca Troll... David Thau did.

------
Tichy
Bug if the cursor moves out of the bounds of the grid. I gave up, didn't want
to start over...

Very few women in that list.

~~~
Tichy
Voted down for pointing out a bug? Whatever...

